# Surge areas



## Steve viesca (May 28, 2015)

can anyone help me figure out why when I'm in the surge areas I get no calls?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

That's the million dollar question.

A lot of drivers think surge is manipulated by Uber. In other words, Fake.

On the other hand if there really is a surge, pax will do almost anything to avoid paying the higher price by either waiting it out or by dropping the pin in a non surge area. 

I'm sure there's more reasons than what I've posted but those are a few that I think is happening. I've said it before, I've sat an hour right in the middle of a surge zone and never got a ping.

Good Luck out there.


----------



## Steve viesca (May 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot! I was wondering if anyone that DOES get calls in the surge area could reply?


----------

